# Women Get Paternal Cues in Men's Faces



## blackmettalic (May 11, 2006)

I thought this article was pretty interesting. So you have to think, is your man the masculine "fling" type or the child-loving father figure?






http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060510/...sc/liking_kids


----------



## Jennifer (May 22, 2006)

how interesting! thanks for posting!


----------



## karrieann (May 22, 2006)

I'd take either these days..lol!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

doesnt work


----------

